# Lake of the Woods 1/22



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

Well the water is definately clearing up around the Birch Beech/Long Point areas, fishing however was still slow with Fri & Sat being the worst days and a snow storm on Saturday. However with the sun out on Sunday it picked up in the morning. Catching an eye limit was a struggle and we just fell short in 18-20 feet of water. Seemed to hit best on blue, orange, or purple/glow jig. The legendary Lake of the Woods gold still just isn't hittin 'em like we'd expect.

However in the shallower 10-12ft we were hearing of some nice pike being pulled in.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We still have our house in 12 feet of water and are doing excellent on the walleyes...no problem getting a limit of nice 15-16 inchers. We only caught a couple suager at that depth, however. The bite was pretty consistent in the morning and evening, with slowing action during the day. Did catch a 6 pound northern that was pretty fun....I was really hoping it was a walleye on the way up, but when it got close to the hole and ran back down to the bottom I knew better. Going up there again this weekend, probably going to try our same spot again but move to about 20 feet if the 12 foot range has slowed. One thing for sure, the fishing action is much shallower compared with years past, and it will probably stay that way for the remainder of the ice fishing season.


----------

